# Milking machine questions



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

As a fun project, I am developing my own milking machine. It's been going pretty well, but I ran into some snags on my latest prototype. 

Does anyone on this board understand how the parts of these machines work? I don't just mean turn it on and it sucks, but how the pulsators work and other things. 

If you would be willing to answer some questions for me, I would appreciate it. It would be best for me if we could private message or email about this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There was someone on here who built their own milker but can't remember who.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

It was me . But I'm improving it


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

I have arthritis, so I can not hand milk very well. I ended up converting my old breast pump and that is what I use for the goats. It works pretty well, but I can only do one side at a time. I have tried dozens of options/fittings, and nothing worked. The kind that is sold on Amazon that used a foodsaver pump looks totally wrong to me. I would imagine it would do more harm than good. Goats (like every other animal) need the suck and release to allow the teat to relax and to fill with milk again.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

How did you convert the breast pump? I've been attempting that and haven't had success yet


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

I took one of the cups and stuck it inside another, then used a (I think) 40ml syringe and cut the handle part just enough to fit inside the threading. Attached tubing to the end of the syringe and a barb fitting through the jar lid. This was the best functioning way to do it...but if I got my hands on a 3d printer I could totally make these 1,000 times better.  I hold it on my girls with a strip of fabric. Its not pretty...but works great.


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

Review of a goat milker


----------



## brendamcjohnson (May 18, 2016)

*Just started using the Slavic Beauty milker - LOVE it!*

We bought the same milker shown in the video and are currently using it to milk one of our Oberhasli goats at a time until we complete the 4 goat stantion we are building. Then we will be able to milk four at a time. It works great and we will be able to continue to use it as our dairy herd grows. Was better priced than other milkers we considered and the customer service has been stellar!

Brenda
Rusty Goats at Rusty Gate Farm.


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

*Thank you!*



brendamcjohnson said:


> We bought the same milker shown in the video and are currently using it to milk one of our Oberhasli goats at a time until we complete the 4 goat stantion we are building. Then we will be able to milk four at a time. It works great and we will be able to continue to use it as our dairy herd grows. Was better priced than other milkers we considered and the customer service has been stellar!
> 
> Brenda
> Rusty Goats at Rusty Gate Farm.


Brenda, thank you for your kind words. I will be happy to assist you in the future should you have any questions about the milker


----------

